# Example of my detail work



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

2004 Cadillac XLR










Client contacted me to get the paint on this Cadillac looking how it should. Although the car is several years old it only has 12,000 miles. The paint on this was BAD. A lot of automatic washes, Brillo pads scrubs, etc. By no means was or has this paint ever been properly cared for.

After some test spots I dialed in a two step process that gave us the results that we were looking for to fit the client’s budget. The Meg MF Cutting pads were primed with D300 and M105 would be used at the start of each section. 5 pads were used during the cutting stage. We followed this up with M205 on a white pad to restore gloss and further refine the finish. Smaller pads were used to reach more difficult areas. Some defects were too deep to safely remove and the budget wouldn’t allow for a %100 correction. Overall most of the paint finished to about 85-90%. The client is very interested in having the car Opti-Coated in the near future, but for now Fuzion was used. Wheels were sealed with DP Poli Coat. Some of the pictures show lenting from the towels that were used.

Interior was also done using APC+, Meg 40, Meg Leather Conditioner, Meg Glass Cleaner. Interior was pretty clean too, so didn’t bother with pictures.

Pictures Upon Arrival, in the sun




























Real swirled up, but not too “dirty”










Inside of the wheels needed some attention



















The paint was beading pretty well from some type of product still sitting on the surface










A foam gun mixture of APC and Meg Body Solvent were used to wash the surface to remove any product to reveal the true paint condition.



















50/50 of wax removed on trunk lid










Wax Removed, better look at the true condition of the paint




























Different tape roles were used to protect the trim from any products




























Before under the halogens and leds showed very serious defects










50/50 after one pass of MF Cutting and D300 + M105



















Hood Before










Hood 50/50










Door Panel Before










Door After










Painted trim around windows before










After



















Mirror before










After










Rear Fender Before



















Fender 50 50 with MF M105



















Trunk Lid 50 50 



















Rear Bumper 50 50


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Fuzion hazing on the paint





























Afters outside, only a few sun shots


































































































































































































































Sun Peaking Through


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe a photo would be helpful???....just kidding, looks awesome!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Wow !*

I almost got tired of looking at the "before" pics., and then...Wow ! 
I have to ask... How much for that job?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a new car!!! Good job. X2 on the price fer a detail like that? Size vehicle prices you would charge???


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Gents, I can't give any specific pricing info, but he's done two cars for me, both times the work has been great and the prices were low enough that I considered it money very well spent. Super guy... with a bright future, med student I believe. :thumbsup:


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.

The price on this job was $300, total time involved was around 8-9 hours.

This price would obviously increase some as the car gets bigger. However not all cars require a 2 step correction like this one did, some can have just a one step.

I will try to share more work periodically.


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work. I guess I never realized the difference having your car professionally detailed can make. I mean, that car looks brand new.


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Clayton. Choosing the right detailer the first time, even if more expensive, will save you money in the long run. And of course have your car looking great.


----------

